# Shipping things from USA



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I recently wanted to order some items from a store in the USA that doesn't ship to Canada and my aunt told me about a service that her family often uses. There's a place called 'Ship Happens' located in Sumas less than 2 blocks away from the Abbotsford border crossing. You get things shipped there in your name and they email you a notification as soon as it arrives. You go pick it up when you want & they charge a flat rate of $5.00 (Canadian at par) per package no matter what size.

It worked out great for me because the store I ordered from shipped my large package there for free & I had a nice customs agent who didn't charge me any duty on $150 worth of stuff 

I asked the staff at Ship Happens about getting fish sent there & they said that they often receive fish, reptiles, & other small live animals.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There are numerous services which do this. The Letter Carrier and TBS shipping in Pt. Roberts are 2 which come to mind. I've not shipped livestock, but tires and wheels at TBS. No problems, low fees and good service.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Pamela said:


> I recently wanted to order some items from a store in the USA that doesn't ship to Canada and my aunt told me about a service that her family often uses. There's a place called 'Ship Happens' located in Sumas less than 2 blocks away from the Abbotsford border crossing. You get things shipped there in your name and they email you a notification as soon as it arrives. You go pick it up when you want & they charge a flat rate of $5.00 (Canadian at par) per package no matter what size.
> 
> It worked out great for me because the store I ordered from shipped my large package there for free & I had a nice customs agent who didn't charge me any duty on $150 worth of stuff
> 
> I asked the staff at Ship Happens about getting fish sent there & they said that they often receive fish, reptiles, & other small live animals.


that place is by far the best and one of the closest ive seen to the border.. thats the one thats walking distance no? also i find that to be the friendliest border crossing


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

The key is to choose a location that is busy enough that the nice customs officer will look the other way for duties. 

Point Roberts - not so nice.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Another outlet in Point Roberts is Point to Point Parcel......great customer services & highly recommended.

Point to Point Parcel - a complete range of package receiving and shipping services.


----------

